
Using Docker to Run MySQL Server in Your Development Environment - harrisonbrock
https://harrisonbrock.dev/2019/02/03/using-docker-to-run-mysql-server-in-your-development-environment/
======
RickJWagner
I work as a middleware support engineer. I work on tickets from people with
all kinds of environments, so I frequently have to install different
databases, message brokers, etc.

Using Docker for this is flat out brilliant. It makes setting up software
much, much easier.

~~~
harrisonbrock
Docker does make things easier. I have Oracle, MySQL, Postgresql all running
in Docker.

~~~
RickJWagner
Yup. Works great for LDAP servers, too!

------
herpderperator
> Error establishing a database connection

Oh the irony...

~~~
UtahDave
I actually laughed out loud when I saw that.

~~~
harrisonbrock
Fixed. But that was funny bad timing.

